# Core 2 Duo E6550 OC



## Mischiu (Mar 5, 2011)

I have this CPU and this cooler Cooler CPU Zerotherm Nirvana NV120 PWM 

I have this setings 467 X 7

CPU Voltage 1,3875
DRAM Voltage 1,70
NB Voltage 1,40
CL 8 1485 Mhz



It's perfectly stable.

What should I change to raise more?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Mischiu (Mar 5, 2011)

MOBO ASUS P5KC
CPU E6550
RAM Kit Dual Channel Kingston 4GB (2 x 2048MB), DDR3, 1333MHz, Non-ECC, HyperX KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX
Graphics 8800 GT


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------

